# A couple of knives in progress



## kfuknives

Here are a couple of big blades that I am working on. I loved the handle material so much I thought I would share. They still need some work but are drying with their third coat of truoil. Ive found there is nothing better for most woods on my handles. Crappy pic but I will post some up when they are finished up. 
The top is Afzelia Xylay and the bottom is feathered crotch Walnut
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/IMG_1000.jpg


----------



## Twig Man

Twig man likey


----------



## kfuknives

Here is the finished Walnut knife with specs
Aldos 1095 steel 3/16" thick
Full flat grind with convex edge
9" blade with 5 1/2" handle
Feathered crotch Walnut handle with jade G10 liners
Stainless steel pins and tube
Antique blade finish
Custom squared bottom belt sheath
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012149.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012151.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012152.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012153.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012154.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012155.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012156.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012157.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012158.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012159.jpg


----------



## Mike1950

Very very nice ..........


----------



## Twig Man

Awesome job!! Is this knife one you will sell or trade for?


----------



## kfuknives

Thanks guys, this one is SPF Twigman but I have another that I just need to sharpen and clean up. It is the top one in this thread. I might be willing to trade for some wood...maybe :)


----------



## Twig Man

kfuknives said:


> Thanks guys, this one is SPF Twigman but I have another that I just need to sharpen and clean up. It is the top one in this thread. I might be willing to trade for some wood...maybe :)



Well I have some wood and will trade out if you like


----------



## HomeBody

I love that wood and also the contrast between the blade that looks a hundred years old and the bright shiney cutting edge. Very nice knife. Gary


----------



## Twig Man

Do you make the blades as well?


----------



## kfuknives

Yes sir Twigman. Everything is done in the shop including heat treating. Ill do a WIP thread here some day.


----------



## Mizer

That is a great looking knife! Is there a name for that style?


----------



## kfuknives

Mizer said:


> That is a great looking knife! Is there a name for that style?



This is a Camp knife. Long blade with big handle. Its my version but all are similar. Its a do it all style so if it was the only knife you had you could do all chores, chopping, batoning, food prep, and light work.


----------



## ripjack13

Those are some suh-weet lookin blades. I love that wood grain....
are you familiar with the Camillus Pilots Survival Knife? I just bought 3 of the blades from a company called Gunblack. Apparently Camillus owed em some $$ so they took stock insted of $$ to recoup the $$ and are selling them off. 
This is only the blade and a brass gaurd i made. But if you have any tips I'm all ears...
http://i.Rule #2/Bkbts.jpg

I'm planning on using a block of Cocobolo for the handle. And some mosaic pins.....


----------



## kfuknives

I have heard of them. I haven't done any stick tangs like that so I wouldn't be of much help to you. Everyting I do is full tang. Check out bladeforums.com, there will be something on there that would walk you through the process. The cool thing about stick tangs is that you get to work with a block so you can do more shaping on the handle. Im going to do one some day, just haven't yet. Is the blade hardened or still soft? The guard looks great!


----------



## kfuknives

Here is the third and last Camp knife I just finished. Ill be making some different patterns this week.
1095 carbon steel 3/16" thick
9" blade 5 1/2" handle
Cocobolo scales with brown liners and a black pinstripe
Custom leather sheath
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012232.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012233.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012234.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012237.jpg
http://i151.Rule #2/albums/s143/Bowdenknxvll/P1012238.jpg


----------



## Twig Man

Is this the same as your bush knife or is the bush knife bigger.?


----------



## kfuknives

Nope, this is bigger than my regular Bush knife. My Bushcrafter is around a 4" blade. I haven't really made anything larger than the Camp knife.


----------



## Twig Man

Ok Kevin I like the Camp knife!! You need to go ahead and make a wood barter deal and lets get the deal done :lolol: Whats it going to take to get one of these creations:dunno:


----------



## UpNorthWoods

Those are some great looking knifes!


----------



## BurlsorBust

Your blades are so mean and the wood selected just adds to the [email protected]$$-ery.


----------



## ripjack13

kfuknives said:


> I have heard of them. I haven't done any stick tangs like that so I wouldn't be of much help to you. Everyting I do is full tang. Check out bladeforums.com, there will be something on there that would walk you through the process. The cool thing about stick tangs is that you get to work with a block so you can do more shaping on the handle. Im going to do one some day, just haven't yet. Is the blade hardened or still soft? The guard looks great!



Pre hardened. all i have to do is put a handle on it, and sharpen it...oh..and make a sheath. every good knife needs a sheath....


----------

